# Hurricane Irene & Torts?



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 23, 2011)

As most of you know we are from Missouri - so obviously not a threat of any hurricanes here any time soon, BUT the news is filled with the threat of Hurricane Irene hitting Florida and the east coast. I know many of you live in Florida and own MANY torts. Any of you taking precautions? What do you do in these cases? Do you relocate the torts? I'd love to hear about how you go about weather threats like this. 
And of course I hope no one gets hit with the storm - but thinking of all of you even as you prepare just in case it does come to your area.

-C


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Um sorry but what's hurricane irene? I'm in a state that barely gets any dangerous weather so I don't know what it is.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 23, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> Um sorry but what's hurricane irene? I'm in a state that barely gets any dangerous weather so I don't know what it is.



It is the name of the latest hurricane coming towards the east coast, just came through the Caribbean I believe - here look at this time map I found. >>> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/205112.shtml?5-daynl


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 23, 2011)

Well since mine are indoors... they are perfectly fine. I did however stocked up on water and food and made a bunch of candles...to prepare for the worse case scenario since... well this will be my first hurricane!


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 23, 2011)

O: seems scary!


----------



## terryo (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know where I'm going to put all my box turtles, but I'm definitely taking them all inside. The Cherries will come in too.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Same thing happened to me once. But it was a blizzard so it was worser! So I was just sitting and using the laptop while there was a huge blizzard and I saw a flash out side. I was curious so I told my mom and brother to check it out. Then my mom opened the balcony door (we live in a apartment) and we stared then BOOOM KAKKAKA BOOO SHHH BOOM!! This post thing with electric wires exploded from the snow that was coming down! since the balcony door was open it was EXTREMELY LOUD AND BRIGHT!! Our floor was like at the same height as it was and it was only like maybe 20-30 feet away. The explosion was so huge it knocked out all the lights in the apartment and around the nieghborhood. The worse part is THERE WAS NO HOT WATER!! AHHHH!!! or internet! It went on for like 3 days. The fire was so horrible that it tooked like 5 hours to take out and it was really small but just really high. So we were left cold...hungry...and sad...and the worst part! THE TOILET DIDN'T FLUSH! So we did our number 1 in the bathtub and did number 2 in the toilet.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha.. blizzards I am used to and know how to deal with. This hurricane should be an interesting experience. Then again today I did felt my first earthquake! That was scary and more like what the heck is going on haha.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Where I was it was a 5.8 scary!  I was confused too I thought someone was moving my bed cause I was sleeping when it started.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah with you being in North Carolina I will be thinking of you all - just saw on the news again that North Carolina seems to be right in its main path :/ We don't have hurricanes or blizzards but I do live in tornado alley and close to the New Madrid fault earthquake zone. We have very unpredictable weather though.. anyone that lives in this area will agree.. you NEVER know what the weather will be until it happens. I am very curious as to what people do with their torts in bad weather though. Where is everyone that have big tort farms???


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Haven't you guys heard the secrets of big tort owners? There is a tort angel that goes to big tort angels and give there big torts wings if they take good care. Then when the torts see the hurricane (They can actually talk and communicate) they tell there owner that they will migrate above the skies in big tort paradise where all the big torts go to avoid weather. You have to make there mating call to ask them to talk to you. That's what the torts do when you're not at home sometimes.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 23, 2011)

I would assume they... would burry themself safe underground! Lucky torts!


----------



## Angi (Aug 23, 2011)

From the map it looks like it will lskip Florida, if I am reading it right. TerryO, Do you think it will effect you? Do you have a basement? Is that where people go during huricanes? Or would they drown? I guess buy alot of rubber maid boxes would be my advice. A hurricane is very hard for me to comprihend (sp?)


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 24, 2011)

Isn't the hurricane just rain?


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 24, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> Isn't the hurricane just rain?



The main part of a hurricane is the high winds, right now they are predicting a category 4 - or 120 mph+ winds.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2011)

I watched an episode of some sort of animal thingey on the Animal Planet channel a couple years ago. These people had a sulcata tortoise with a distinguishing mark on its shell. He weighed about 50lbs. They thought the tortoise was locked up in his shed, when a hurricane when through and tore up their fencing. The tortoise got out...who knows, maybe he was carried away by the wind. At any rate, he was gone for three years and one day they found him walking down their street. About 25lbs heavier, but same identifying chip on his shell.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 24, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I watched an episode of some sort of animal thingey on the Animal Planet channel a couple years ago. These people had a sulcata tortoise with a distinguishing mark on its shell. He weighed about 50lbs. They thought the tortoise was locked up in his shed, when a hurricane when through and tore up their fencing. The tortoise got out...who knows, maybe he was carried away by the wind. At any rate, he was gone for three years and one day they found him walking down their street. About 25lbs heavier, but same identifying chip on his shell.



Wow that's an amazing story. Maybe tortoises have an intuition like dogs and cats when they get lost? To keep searching for their owner until they find them. Thank you for sharing that Yvonne!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 24, 2011)

Myrtle Beach lucky again. Poor North Carolina always gets the brunt of the storm. But, if it comes this way Franklin T. has the bath tub all line up for safety


----------



## EricIvins (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't get concerned untill I'm looking at a strong CAT3 or higher........Floriduh will still get affected, and it isn't something to take lightly, but I'm not too concerned about it as it stands at the moment........


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 25, 2011)

FranklinTturtle said:


> Myrtle Beach lucky again. Poor North Carolina always gets the brunt of the storm. But, if it comes this way Franklin T. has the bath tub all line up for safety



I notice you have a big variety of other animals as well.. where do you keep all of them when something is heading your way? Just put them in their own barn/shed and hope for the best?


----------



## Blondeangel (Aug 25, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> Um sorry but what's hurricane irene? I'm in a state that barely gets any dangerous weather so I don't know what it is.



I would take a peak at the news, because it is supposed to land in NC as a major hurricane, then go over DC as a hurricane, and I think you live near there, yes?


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 25, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> > Myrtle Beach lucky again. Poor North Carolina always gets the brunt of the storm. But, if it comes this way Franklin T. has the bath tub all line up for safety
> ...


The only ones I worry about is the horse and the pony. They will just stay in their pasture. That way they will not get trapped in their barn. The cats will find their own shelter they are out door cats. If I need to I will bring in the rabbits and the tortoise. The koi probably won't even notice the storm. The rest of the animal live inside any way. 
But, I think we are just going to get some 40 mph winds in my area. So I think we are going to be lucky again. I will still watch it just in case.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 25, 2011)

We have a Horse and a poney that live down the street from us ("Sophie" & Fresca") and one day they escaped and went trotting around the neighborhood together. It was really funny how they were inseparable! 

We are preparing for the hurricane here in CT. Although it will probably only be a tropical depression by the time it gets here but better safe than sorry!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 25, 2011)

FranklinTturtle said:


> SulcataSquirt said:
> 
> 
> > FranklinTturtle said:
> ...


Very true about not trapping them in the shed, I didn't even think of that. Told you I've never experienced a hurricane.  Well good luck and hope that's all you get.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> We have a Horse and a poney that live down the street from us ("Sophie" & Fresca") and one day they escaped and went trotting around the neighborhood together. It was really funny how they were inseparable!
> 
> We are preparing for the hurricane here in CT. Although it will probably only be a tropical depression by the time it gets here but better safe than sorry!


Yeah never hurts to at least acknowledge it could be bad, at least you'll be mentally prepared for it. Hope you guys don't get hit as well.


----------

